# retour de boot camp



## Alban95 (11 Octobre 2011)

une question toute bête: est-il possible de faire marche arrière après avoir partitionné ?


----------



## edd72 (11 Octobre 2011)

Oui, relancer l'Assistant BC pour supprimer la partition BC.


----------



## Alban95 (11 Octobre 2011)

Ok merci


----------



## Onmac (26 Octobre 2011)

Moi j'ai fais boot camp, installer Win7 mais je n'en veux plus, et BootCamp ne veux pas dégager la partition


----------



## Isdf (28 Octobre 2011)

Hello,

va dans l'utilitaire de disque de mac sélectionne ton disque sur la gauche.

Va dans l'onglet partition tu devrai voir ta partition mac  et windows.

Sélectionne ta partition windows et clique sur le - en bas du schema il va te demander si tu veux vraiment. 

ATTENTION ne sélectionne pas la ou les partitions mac sinon tu va tout perdre.

Ensuite quitte 

Relance bootcamp et redimensionne ta partition grâce à lui.

A+


----------

